# Just a few pictures of an old Black Hawk Bee Bow...



## safty (Feb 15, 2011)

I used to shoot this bow as a young teen. I've not seen another like it. Anybody else have one like this?


----------



## Seneca Archer (Feb 25, 2010)

It's a 1961...BH Bee, Short Bee, Hornet and Wasp all pretty decent moderately priced hunting bows back in the day.


----------



## jshooter (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes,I have the same bow. Brother in law salvaged it out of an old barn and gave it to me. I refinshed it and shoot it from time to time. Also have another Blackhawk, called the Warrior. It looks like a more modern design. It's a nice bow.


----------

